# New Threading Machine



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

I decided to hang up my old beat-up 300. I am really impressed with the new Rothenberger I picked up. It has magnetic dies that you can swap out instantly, also weighs less than my old 300 and is self-oiling. I ended getting the entire setup with the cart brand new for $2,300, tax included. A comparable Rigid unit would have been a few thousand more. I usually do not like straying from the reliable brands I normally use (Rigid, Hilti, Stihl) but so far it has been reliable and great. Not much experience with Rothenberger but thus far I'm a happy customer.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have two Rothenberger tubing cutters... that was a nerve wrecking purchase so I understand exactly where you are coming from. Minus 2200 dollars. But you know I'm a cheap a$$.... in fact give me those dollar signs back. Here are two ss's


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

i have had the same machine for 3 or 4 years now works great in the field when we dont prefab its a little slow on 2" and spits oil when the die pops all and all i love it one guy can move it you should be happy with it


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Do you do that much screw pipe in order to pay for it???nice machine:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It's been a few days. I wonder if it is still that pretty. That machine need some oil slopped on it. :laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> It's been a few days. I wonder if it is still that pretty. That machine need some oil slopped on it. :laughing:


And, some wrench paint on the slider bars.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> But you know I'm a cheap a$$.... in fact give me those dollar signs back. Here are two ss's


Wow! That is tighter than a mosquito's as stretched over a rain barrel...

Sorry I short changed you an "s" but I'm a yankee and we have a bit of tight built into us...:laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Will it do 2" can you strap a roll Grover on? It doesn't look nearly as beefy as a 300


----------

